# How to move games and apps internal SD to SD card



## kishjay94 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi I have note 2, with 32gb and its rooted but I can't move to SD card from internal 16gb I also have tab I want know how to move it to SD card please help me

Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------

